# How Do You Dispense Shampoo and/or Conditioner?



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you use to dispense shampoo and/or conditioner on your dog during bathing?

Currently, I dilute my shampoo and conditioner into old squeeze bottle dishsoap dispensers to shoot the liquid on. This worked while he was small but now that he is larger I find that my bottles just don’t hold enough shampoo and conditioner for one bath and I wind up having to leave him in the tub (which is a struggle to keep him from jumping out) while trying to reload the bottle with more shampoo and/or conditioner and water to add more.

I have heard of people using garden sprayers but am hoping to gather some additional creative ideas before deciding on the final apparatus.

So, what do you use to get the liquid onto your dog? Especially down the legs and deep into the longer fur.

Thanks
Phaedra and Jasper


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

PhaedraAllen said:


> What do you use to dispense shampoo and/or conditioner on your dog during bathing?
> 
> Currently, I dilute my shampoo and conditioner into old squeeze bottle dishsoap dispensers to shoot the liquid on. This worked while he was small but now that he is larger I find that my bottles just don’t hold enough shampoo and conditioner for one bath and I wind up having to leave him in the tub (which is a struggle to keep him from jumping out) while trying to reload the bottle with more shampoo and/or conditioner and water to add more.
> 
> ...


I buy large, 16 oz empty/plastic "shampoo" bottles with flip tops. I squeeze the product onto my MPOOS, including the bracelets, jackets and topknot (carefully). It works perfectly for me. The Les Poochs shampoos lather very well so I always have plenty. 

Here's an example:


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I use a garden sprayer. Even though Lacey is a mini, it will easily hold enough for a standard.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a basket under the tub with eight large Palmolive bottles filled and at the ready with diluted shampoo and cream rinse. When I begin, I have two bottles of shampoo and a bottle of diluted Coat Handler conditioner in the tub.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Groomers Choice Dilution Bottle-Groomer's Choice Pet Products

A tip on this pulls up and squirts straight up, it also has diluting scales on the side. Most grooming salons will use these.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

*Recirculating pump*

I use a 1/6 hp pump, garden hose, on/off foot switch and bon aire fireman's nozzle. You put it all together, plug it into a GFI plug, fill the tub with 2-3" warm water, pour 1 tablespoon shampoo into the water, turn it on and the pump does all the work all the way to the skin. You then empty the tub, fill will clean water and repeat. Then you do the same with conditioner, rinse and you have a VERY clean poodle.

I put an old pair of panty hose over the bottom of the pump so no hair gets sucked in.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

wow...this is a fantastic idea and one that i am going to look into this weekend. thanks a ton...its creative ideas like everyones here that i was hoping for.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

PhaedraAllen said:


> wow...this is a fantastic idea and one that i am going to look into this weekend. thanks a ton...its creative ideas like everyones here that i was hoping for.


A groomer at the show told me just recently to get a bucket or larger bowl..and mix in the shampoo and use a sponge to soak up the shampoo water mixture and squeeze it on the dog. I tried it last time and believe its the BEST way I have washed Stella! I have tried most of the methods mentioned above...I really like the sponge method. There was almost no waste..all the shampoo went right into the hair. I did the same thing for the conditioner. Worked great 
The other thing she said was to mix the shampoo and water (or conditioner and water) she uses one of those mixers like what you might mix up a protein shake with...I havent tried that.


----------



## Marciemae (Aug 15, 2011)

PhaedraAllen said:


> wow...this is a fantastic idea and one that i am going to look into this weekend. thanks a ton...its creative ideas like everyones here that i was hoping for.


My hubby made one of those recirculating bathing systems. I use the pump to apply the water containing the shampoo, then drain that water and rinse with clean water from my tub faucet. Repeat for conditioner. 

We bought our pump from Northern Tools. The entire system was very inexpensive. I love it!

Northern Tools (dot com) Industrial Submersible Pump — 1326 GPH, 1/8 HP, 1in.Item# 10898 Was $39.99 

Plastic window screen used for a filter over bottom of pump, held on with rubber bands.

Also a vinyl (with drainage holes) platform about 4 inches high....in bottom of tub.

We use a garden hose sprayer that can be adjusted for different spray patterns.

And, of course, the addition of a ground fault outlet.


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

I have a question regarding pre-mixing the shampoo and conditioner. I read on the petgroomers forum that you should dilute and use as you go. Also the bottles should be rinsed and cleaned between uses. Otherwise, bacteria will grow. What do most of you do and have you ever had any problems?

Pre mixing shampoo???


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Laceypoo said:


> I use a garden sprayer. Even though Lacey is a mini, it will easily hold enough for a standard.


I'm getting a weird image trying to picture this one! (If I tried what I'm envisioning, I'd probably end up with a flooded bathroom.) How exactly does this work? 

Do you have some special shower hook-up or do you use this outside? Thanks.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Rowan said:


> I'm getting a weird image trying to picture this one! (If I tried what I'm envisioning, I'd probably end up with a flooded bathroom.) How exactly does this work?
> 
> Do you have some special shower hook-up or do you use this outside? Thanks.


I believe she is talking about using a pump sprayer. One of those containers with a hand pump on the top of the bottle and a small hose (about a foot long) sticking out the side with a small lever on the hose to distribute a narrow stream of spray or a wide mist of spray. You mix your liquid, seal the container, pump it with air and spray. I believe these are good because they save your shampoo or conditioner and you point the hose into the hair and get the liquid to the skin.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

Lotusland spoos said:


> I have a question regarding pre-mixing the shampoo and conditioner. I read on the petgroomers forum that you should dilute and use as you go. Also the bottles should be rinsed and cleaned between uses. Otherwise, bacteria will grow. What do most of you do and have you ever had any problems?
> 
> Pre mixing shampoo???


You took the words right out of my mouth  Ever since I read the post above I only mix what I am going to use and if there is any left over it goes down the drain.


----------

